# What smoker to buy?



## duke44jb (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi all,
Im new to the board, and was wondering if anyone can help.  I have been scouring the internet trying to find some answers about smokers.  I have recently fallen in love with bbq.  I am from the northeast and there really isnt much good bbq up here.  Anyway, I want to buy a smoker.  Since I am just starting out I am not looking for a big budget smoker.  I probably looking at spending around $200.  My questions are:
1)which smoker is better electric or charcoal?
2)Which should i get being that I live in a cold climate?
3)Horizontal or vertical?
I know the are some experts out there (ie caqrnivore) and your help would be greatly appreciated.  Any brand suggestions for my price range??  thank you


----------



## Raine (Jun 9, 2004)

For the money a WSM (Weber Smokey Mountain) is the best smoker you can get.

http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/tour.html


----------



## meatloaf (Jun 14, 2004)

I have to agree with Rainee.
I have a WSM and I love it for pork butt, BB ribs, spare ribbs, and brisket.
It can hold a very consistant temp for long periods of time. (low and slow)
Try visiting http://www.virtualweberbullet.com
There you will find out lots of info on the WSM, recipes, and very good feedback from other BBQer's. However the forum is down right now, but is expected to be back up soon.
Happy Smokin  :P


----------



## LMJ (Jun 14, 2004)

Alton built one out of a terra cotta planter.  8)


----------



## meatloaf (Jun 14, 2004)

I cant see a person going wrong with the WSM.
Its under $200, holds approx 10 to 12 lbs of coal, and they say can hold steady for 18 hours at queing temp (200 - 250)
I myself have gotten 14 hours off of a loaded WSM before I had to add fuel (was smoking 25 lbs of pork butt for pulled pork sandwitches @ 250)
Yeah you can spend alot of $$$ on a big pit if you want,,, but from what I hear, you best plan on pulling up a lawnchair right beside it so you can tweak those dampers when needed.(which is quite often)
I myself like to do other things than just sit with my smoker, I have a maverick ET-73 digital remote therm that reads through the walls of my house (suppose to get 100 feet distance with it) Lets me get some ZZZ's in on those long cooks overnight.
My friends and family rave over my Q, say I should open up a BBQ joint, LOL.
I seen the Altan Brown potery smoker, Im sure the temp is very controllable due to being electric,,, but didnt use coal, plus he used wood chips, and I prefer chunks, and where was the water bowl to keep it all moist. My WSM is rock solid at whatever temp I dial it in on, and very moist finsished product with a smokey flavor, but not too smokey.
I have several pics of items Ive smoked on it, but not sure how or if you can post them here.
Best of luck,,, and I hope I helped.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm looking into the WSM also.  I have an electric one right now since it was my first smoker - it's easy but doesn't really hold a good temp in cooler weather - and if it's raining...well...I do worry about that electric cord...so my husband bought me a tent - wasn't that sweet...now I can smoke in the rain  :P 

I'm with you meatloaf - wood chips don't provide ANY flavor - I much prefer chunks.


----------

